# Matagorda Day Boil BLAST



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Matagorda Day Boil Blast *
*Saturday Sept.24,2011*
*Continuous MusicAll Day*

*Grounds open @ 9:00 a.m.*
*Parade starts @ 11:00 a.m. Will be lead by *Matagorda Co.Calvary
*and featuring the San Jacinto Corvette Club !!!!*
*Corvettes will be on display all day*

*Food served from 11:30 til ???*
*tickets : $ 15.00 per person per plate*
Local Matagorda Shrimp - Bellville Meat Market Sausage
 Served with corn & potatoes !!!!
_Live Auction - Silent Auction - Raffle Items - Cake Walk - Vending Booth Spots for $25.00 - RSVP by Sept. 17_
_call : 979 - 863 - 7521_

Bring the kids !!!_ Children all day entertainment for $5.00_
_Horseshoe Tournament & MENS & WOMENS Shrimp Eating Contest_
_Inside and outside Beer Garden _
_to Benefit : Matagorda School & Children _
_Matagorda Historical Society & other local non profit org._
_for more info Call:_
Susan Madison (979)240-4791 Gina Treybig (979)241-1534
Karen Yeamans (979)863-7521 Buddy Treybig (979)244-6511
Donald Simmons(979)240-4357 Susan Phillips (979)943-6307
Laura Shay (979)863-7693 Rickey Repka (281)691-0561


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Will be there


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

will be there helping


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Sausage @ Matagorda Boil Blast* 
*Bellville Meat Market sausage will be served @ The Matagorda Boil Blast but, Other Smokehouses such as Vinciks Smokehouse in East Bernard ,will also Donate what they can, because we all, are in HARD TIMES. And if anyone is interested in Donating sausage or Cash or Auction items or Volunteering to help the day of the BLAST. Please do so !!! you will be recognized and Awarded because " the more you give the more you receive" *
*You can leave a message here or Call me : Rickey Repka @281 691-0561 or any of the other committee member if you want to help . Thanks, Reeltime1:shamrock::flag:*


----------

